# highway 90 bridges help



## justinsync (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone got any advice or spots along the bridges going into pace im new here and im landlocked right now any advice will help.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

all a long there you can catch reds ,trout, flounder , and more. shrimp is the best bait but live pinfish or small croakers for large specks. all around the bay their are good spots to fish for shore and piers , even the beach. depends on what you want to catch. the guys on here are great. ask and they will take you or tell you where to go for different fish. fish on!


----------



## justinsync (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks a lot, live shrimp or fresh, just wondering im tired of catching catfish everywhere i go.i bought a bunch ofgulps but ill try shrimp


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Try the Simpson River pier- heading west from Pace it's on the right by the first bridge. I always have best luck when the water is moving- look for the published tide and go a couple hours before.

Live shrimp works well, also live "minnows", and I have had good luck jigging with gold bucktails too.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

a good way to learn fast is to hire a guide like capt. wes or capt. rick harris. these guys will show you and tell you all you want to know. great fun and you will learn alot. if you need their numbers pm me.


----------

